# Augen



## Krone1 (4 Apr. 2014)




----------



## brian69 (4 Apr. 2014)

......es sie denn, er wäre blnd....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Apr. 2014)

Halte immer Augenkontakt (.)(.)


----------

